# No podium for Lance



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

Its starting to get ugly folks and LA just got dropped like a rock. 35+ seconds back while Schleck and Conti are flying

I think LA just said ta ta to the podium


----------



## LWP (Jun 6, 2006)

Are you still watching? Never call something over 'til it's over.


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*yup*



LWP said:


> Are you still watching? Never call something over 'til it's over.


This could be cool, lets see how his jump does


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

looks like lancey poo just bridged


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

ttug said:


> This could be cool, lets see how his jump does


Looks like it went quite well


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*and then some*



JohnHenry said:


> looks like lancey poo just bridged


This could be a great stage........he bridged well


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Quoth the Schleck brothers:

"OMGWTFBBQ111!!!???"


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*oh my*



Marc said:


> Quoth the Schleck brothers:
> 
> "OMGWTFBBQ111!!!???"


This could be a very cool TDF, IF this is a rope a dope........coolio


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

Marc said:


> Quoth the Schleck brothers:
> 
> "OMGWTFBBQ111!!!???"


ROTFLMAO


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

ttug said:


> This could be a very cool TDF, IF this is a rope a dope........coolio


I wouldn't read that much into it... But it ain't over yet.


----------



## 97G8tr (Jul 31, 2007)

Go old man GOOOO!!!!!


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

LOL LOL LOL LOL!!!


Oh. My. Gawsh. That performance rocked. 


The Possum indeed!


----------



## jecjec81 (Jan 28, 2008)

Bad Ass Lance!!! Go Lance!!


----------



## Joemero (Jul 19, 2008)

Yeah Lance! This goes to show that anything can still happen!


----------



## jecjec81 (Jan 28, 2008)

I never ever expected that Lance can still kick like that! Wow!


----------



## KenB (Jul 28, 2004)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> LOL LOL LOL LOL!!!
> 
> 
> Oh. My. Gawsh. That performance rocked.
> ...



:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kmac (Feb 13, 2007)

I won't read too much into it, this is still Contador's Tour, but that was fun to watch. A touch of the old brilliance!


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

Wonderful performance by Lance. Absolutely amazing!


----------



## Maartin (Nov 6, 2001)

did Lance bring up Van Velde to be nice


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Astana team truck STOPPED at Swiss/French border, searched for 3 hours.


http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/astana-truck-searched-at-border


----------



## jpick915 (May 7, 2006)

It looked like when LA made contact with the Contador/Schlek/Wiggins group, they let up a bit allowing VdV to catch back on as well. Lance dropped VdV when he attacked initially.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

OEH is not sad anymore.


 


Fun day, folks. Fun day.


----------



## cruso414 (Feb 20, 2004)

*and.....*



Marc said:


> Astana team truck STOPPED at Swiss/French border, searched for 3 hours.
> 
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/astana-truck-searched-at-border


nothing found. that must SUCK for the H8TRS.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> OEH is not sad anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm so happy for you. I enjoyed it too


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

Teams aint stupid no more...


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

jd3 said:


> I'm so happy for you. I enjoyed it too



Thanks man.

I'm interested in knowing if this was an actual tactic on the team's or LA's part, or if LA just felt better at that point in the climb. 

I vote possum maneuver. It certainly played out that way.


Well done boys.


----------



## Snakebitten (Jun 26, 2008)

Marc said:


> Astana team truck STOPPED at Swiss/French border, searched for 3 hours.
> 
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/astana-truck-searched-at-border


Wow....LA brought alot of heat to Astana lol. I guess they will test LA again after that astonishing kick to bridge the gap today. It has to be the drugs lol.


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

What is to be gained by him playing possum?

Other than American hopes that he can still win...


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> Thanks man.
> 
> I'm interested in knowing if this was an actual tactic on the team's or LA's part, or if LA just felt better at that point in the climb.
> 
> ...


That was sweet both to watch & tacticially. Pretty demorilizing for the competition.

Very entertaining.

My collarbone screamed when I saw that Jens crash.

len


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Maximus_XXIV said:


> What is to be gained by him playing possum?
> 
> Other than American hopes that he can still win...



OK I think it is rather obvious. Ask _yourself_ the question again, and if you really think about it...you'll get it. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

jd3 said:


> I'm so happy for you. I enjoyed it too


Get a room, funboys.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Len J said:


> That was sweet both to watch & tacticially. Pretty demorilizing for the competition.
> 
> Very entertaining.
> 
> ...



Thanks Len! 

Demoralizing yes.

Worked well on several levels.



Edit...he just stated it was a timing issue of gradient as to when to jump, and he had the legs so he decided to go for it. 

Nice to see he's still got some kick. Good for him, it's got to feel pretty sweet after a disappointing day on Sunday.

And yes, I'm concerned about Jens. He's definitely one of my more favorite riders.


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

cruso414 said:


> nothing found. that must SUCK for the H8TRS.


The Armstrong haters or the Contador haters?


----------



## Snakebitten (Jun 26, 2008)

This was all LA...He just said he got caught out on the break and he decided to go when the climb wasnt that steep. All LA folks not team tactics...He added that he cant kick with the younger riders.


----------



## BuenosAires (Apr 3, 2004)

ttug said:


> Its starting to get ugly folks and LA just got dropped like a rock. 35+ seconds back while Schleck and Conti are flying
> 
> I think LA just said ta ta to the podium


How does that foot taste?


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

I see no reason why Armstrong can't finish 2nd or 3rd. Apart from Contador, who is better?

The Schlecks? - To borrow a well known phrase - Being attacked by the Schlecks is "like being savaged by a dead sheep."
Their attack today was useless and that is why Armstrong got back on, they slowed down.


----------



## Snakebitten (Jun 26, 2008)

albert owen said:


> I see no reason why Armstrong can't finish 2nd or 3rd. Apart from Contador, who is better?
> 
> The Schlecks? - To borrow a well known phrase - Being attacked by the Schlecks is "like being savaged by a dead sheep."
> Their attack today was useless and that is why Armstrong got back on, they slowed down.



They did say there motive is to tire out Contador not drop him. They tired him today a little. Tomorrows stage is nasty. Not many flats between climbs. It actually looks like torture. AC will show what he is made of tommorow along with the Schlecks and LA...Tommorow will really show where LA is....


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

Snakebitten said:


> This was all LA...He just said he got caught out on the break and he decided to go when the climb wasnt that steep. All LA folks not team tactics...He added that he cant kick with the younger riders.


It was cool and all but...

the road leveled out, the impetus went out of the front group, and whole bunch of other riders "bridged" the gap as well.

Like I've been saying all along, he still might podium but if he does it's because the course hasn't been all that selective and he got a nice buffer in the TTT.

Likely all going to come down to how well he can limit his losses on the Ventoux.


----------



## LWP (Jun 6, 2006)

nate said:


> The Armstrong haters or the Contador haters?


I don't understand the need for either, especially since they're on the same team. I've said since the beginning that I'm an Armstrong fan and it would be cool to see him win. I've also said since the beginning that I thought it unlikely that anybody was going to stop Contador. Respect for both, hate for neither... it can be done.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

Very impressive, Mr. Armstrong. My legs hurt just watching it.
(I don't even think he even had to reach in his suitcase of courage either).


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Snakebitten said:


> This was all LA...He just said he got caught out on the break and *he decided to go when the climb wasnt that steep*. All LA folks not team tactics...He added that he cant kick with the younger riders.



He said he had to wait for a steeper portion to make a break stick. A 5% grade wouldn't dislodge the others.


----------



## Snakebitten (Jun 26, 2008)

Dwayne Barry said:


> It was cool and all but...
> 
> the road leveled out, the impetus went out of the front group, and whole bunch of other riders "bridged" the gap as well.
> 
> ...



Thats exactly what I posted and LA also said, except for the part about him bridging the gap after they stopped . LA went after them while they were still pulling. Also I know some will cheapen what he did but did you notice how he dropped some that were trying to follow him? VDV etc? Come on you got to give him full credit for that kick. Not trying to slobber over him, as Im a realist about these things, but it was more than just "cool and all" lol


----------



## Snakebitten (Jun 26, 2008)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> He said he had to wait for a steeper portion to make a break stick. A 5% grade wouldn't dislodge the others.


Gotcha....[roger clemens] Apparently I misheard or misunderstood.[/roger clemens]


----------



## TmaxR (Aug 31, 2008)

Dwayne Barry said:


> the road leveled out, the impetus went out of the front group, and whole bunch of other riders "bridged" the gap as well


Did the impetus go out of the front group when Lance rejoined the group, or before? I'm not sure. Seemed at the time that Lance bridging threw water on the attack and put out the fire, then the rest of the chasers caught up. Whatever the case, it was great to see Lance dancing on the pedals to close that gap. It put a lump in my throat (gulp)!


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*good*



BuenosAires said:


> How does that foot taste?


It was great to watch him come back for sure. We have a week left here so, lets see.

I hope he does well

AND yeah, hey I was wrong as far as stage 16 for sure


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

TmaxR said:


> Did the impetus go out of the front group when Lance rejoined the group, or before? I'm not sure. Seemed at the time that Lance bridging threw water on the attack and put out the fire, then the rest of the chasers caught up. Whatever the case, it was great to see Lance dancing on the pedals to close that gap. It put a lump in my throat (gulp)!


Before, when Frank Shleck got dropped. Although when Armstrong got there it appeared to go o even further. Wasn't much reason for anyone to push it at that point.


----------



## karatemom (Mar 21, 2008)

It was awesome--it almost brought tears to my eyes. The old man's still got it.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

karatemom said:


> *It was awesome--it almost brought tears to my eyes. The old man's still got it*.



I was jumping up and down in front of the TV like Yosemite Sam.

The dog and cats went running for cover. 

Woot!


Too bad I'm going to miss tomorrow's stage in the morning due to work.


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

I still predict Armstrong drops off the podium and likely out of the top 5 by Sat. evening - bridging up on a 5-6% grade is not the same as staying with the real climbers on the steep climbs!


----------



## oarsman (Nov 6, 2005)

albert owen said:


> I see no reason why Armstrong can't finish 2nd or 3rd. Apart from Contador, who is better?
> 
> The Schlecks? - To borrow a well known phrase - Being attacked by the Schlecks is "like being savaged by a dead sheep."
> Their attack today was useless and that is why Armstrong got back on, they slowed down.


I disagree. It was, at first, an effective attack. Dropped several very good riders - but not Contador (or for that matter, Kloden, Wiggins and Nibali). Instead, Frank Schleck started drifting back. The attack failed and fizzled out. Armstrong, using his brain at least as much as his legs, took advantage of the failing attack, the lessening in the grade and took off (rather impressively, I must say). 

Attempting attacks is the only way anyone is going to beat Contador. Today's attack wasn't good enough (and in all likelihood, no attacks over the next few days will be).

Barring a disaster, first place is pretty much sewn up. The real battle is for the other two podium spots. You've got a superb climber (A. Schleck), who is not as strong in the ITT vs some terrific time trialists (Wiggins, Kloden). Then you have two guys who are rather good at both (Nibali, Armstrong). 

Should be a good week...


----------



## oarsman (Nov 6, 2005)

philippec said:


> I still predict Armstrong drops off the podium and likely out of the top 5 by Sat. evening - bridging up on a 5-6% grade is not the same as staying with the real climbers on the steep climbs!


I tend to agree. But I wonder how his legs will be on the ITT? Not very hilly, it might suit the old man...


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

philippec said:


> I still predict Armstrong drops off the podium and likely out of the top 5 by Sat. evening - bridging up on a 5-6% grade is not the same as staying with the real climbers on the steep climbs!


Exactly, around 8% is where real climbers can start to make a difference. Today's show by LA was just that: tinsel and glitter.


----------



## lookrider (Dec 3, 2006)

rogger said:


> Exactly, around 8% is where real climbers can start to make a difference. Today's show by LA was just that: tinsel and glitter.


But, I almost cried when he bridged up.:lol:


----------



## juswannaride (May 13, 2009)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> I was jumping up and down in front of the TV like Yosemite Sam.
> 
> The dog and cats went running for cover.
> 
> ...




I feel ya man, I did the same thing...lol


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*Exactly*



Dwayne Barry said:


> Before, when Frank Shleck got dropped. Although when Armstrong got there it appeared to go o even further. Wasn't much reason for anyone to push it at that point.


After the old man swooshed right by Frank and latched on they all looked at each other and they shrugged their shoulders and I am sure all the DS's were all glued to their in car TV's going uh oh. The youngins had just burned themselves out.


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

lookrider said:


> But, I almost cried when he bridged up.:lol:


Next station in the race for media attention: Justin Timberlake tears off part of Lance's garment leading to the shocking exposure of a _nipple._


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

oarsman said:


> I disagree. It was, at first, an effective attack. Dropped several very good riders - but not Contador (or for that matter, Kloden, Wiggins and Nibali). Instead, Frank Schleck started drifting back. The attack failed and fizzled out. Armstrong, using his brain at least as much as his legs, *took advantage of the failing attack, the lessening in the grade* and took off (rather impressively, I must say).
> 
> Attempting attacks is the only way anyone is going to beat Contador. Today's attack wasn't good enough (and in all likelihood, no attacks over the next few days will be).
> 
> ...



Actually he attacked on the steeper grade, or were you referring to where Cont's group was at the time?

And...like I posted in another thread. Watch it again from when LA bridged to Cont. Cont was _not_ that comfortable during the last couple of K's. 

I don't wish an epic fail for Cont by any means, but he's showing some fatigue. 

Tomorrow may prove me entirely wrong.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

rogger said:


> Next station in the race for media attention: Justin Timberlake tears off part of Lance's garment leading to the shocking exposure of a _nipple._



Um. Yeah you might want to read your siggie again. Or adjust it.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Marc said:


> Quoth the Schleck brothers:
> 
> "OMGWTFBBQ111!!!???"


Maybe more from Frank Schleck! 

Omgwtf sonofa Beets?


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Marc said:


> Astana team truck STOPPED at Swiss/French border, searched for 3 hours.
> 
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/astana-truck-searched-at-border


They were questioning them over a bottle of olive oil based on what Lance said over Twitter.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

uzziefly said:


> They were questioning them over a bottle of olive oil based on what Lance said over Twitter.


That's pretty hawt. They wanted some action, if ya know what I mean.


----------

